# what can I use to support a heavy tank decoration?



## jarthel (15 Jan 2010)

I have a trunk here that's probably around 20Kg. I'm just wondering what can I use inside the tank to the trunk does not damage the bottom plate?

maybe styrofoam (the same white packaging material used to protect brand new TVs)? Though I am unsure if these would last submerged in water.

thanks for the help


----------



## SKP1995 (15 Jan 2010)

Eggcrate should do the job.

http://www.firststopaquatics.co.uk/acat ... Crate.html


----------



## Stickleback (15 Jan 2010)

I used polystyrene, the stuff you buy from your fish shop to rest tanks on. 

I didn't really like the idea of putting something so synthetic in there, but apparently it is completely inert. No cracks yet.

R


----------



## Nick16 (15 Jan 2010)

eggcrate is the best. reefers use it to support all the rock stacks in their tanks.


----------



## jarthel (15 Jan 2010)

egg crate is made out of cardboard? The ones (the call it egg tray and can hold 2 dozen eggs) that I've seen uses cardboard.

thanks again


----------



## jarthel (15 Jan 2010)

rufus_blackwell said:
			
		

> I used polystyrene, the stuff you buy from your fish shop to rest tanks on.
> 
> I didn't really like the idea of putting something so synthetic in there, but apparently it is completely inert. No cracks yet.
> 
> R


that's styrofoam! thanks you for sharing your experience


----------



## OllieNZ (16 Jan 2010)

> egg crate is made out of cardboard?








(not my pic)
This is the stuff Nick16 is talking about its made out of plastic.

Regards
Ollie


----------



## jarthel (16 Jan 2010)

I have never seen those egg crate yet.  I'll ask the reef aquariums and ask if they sell any. But I'm beginning to think there'll be massive mark-up


----------



## OllieNZ (16 Jan 2010)

Check your local hardware or lighting store as the stuff is often used for a grill over recessed fluro tubes in the ceiling

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Robert1979b (16 Jan 2010)

EggCrate is not the stuff that eggs come in. I thought it was used to give hight and allow circulation around live rock in marine tanks. As i understood in this post it is just to be used to protect the base? All you need is the egg crate below or an old sponge from a filter or a grate from an old under gravel filter etc. Anything that gives some padding and will  increase the surface of the nobbly bits of the wood.

Rob


----------



## Nick16 (16 Jan 2010)

look on ebay mate. its cheap as.. well eggs.   

you can get metal egg crate but the plstic ones are better for what we use it for.


----------



## jarthel (16 Jan 2010)

I'm just surprised it's called egg crates but has nothing to do with eggs?


----------



## SKP1995 (17 Jan 2010)

But it does, larger holed versions were used to transport eggs in. in crates. Hence the name.


----------

